# Patrone ?



## Toddy37 (20. August 2009)

Hallo !

Ich hoffe mal das so was hir rein passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zwar habe ich mal vor ein 4-5 Jahren mal auf einem Flohmarkt in Frankreich richtung Bordauxe eine recht große Patroenhülse  erstanden etwa 20 cm hoch .
Mir ist ziemlich klar das sie aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg kommt das am Boden auch steht (warscheinlich herstellungs Datum )
1939  außerdem noch M.G.M , 709 , T , CN , 3 , F , 39 .
Weiß jemand ob so was irgendwie wertvoll ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe es damals so für 5-10 Euro bekommen .
z.b auf Ebay oder so .
Ach und bei Google habe ich nichts drüber gefuden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Toddy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Und zwar habe ich mal vor ein 4-5 Jahren mal auf einem Flohmarkt in Frankreich richtung Bordauxe eine recht große Patroenhülse erstanden etwa 20 cm hoch .
> Mir ist ziemlich klar das sie aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg kommt das am Boden auch steht (warscheinlich herstellungs Datum )
> 1939 außerdem noch M.G.M , 709 , T , CN , 3 , F , 39 .


Hört sich nach einer Panzergranate an... bzw nach dem, was von ihr nach abfeuern übrig ist.
Ich werd mal meinen alten Herrn fragen, ob der anhand der Bezeichnung genaueres weiss.


----------



## Toddy37 (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer Panzergranate an... bzw nach dem, was von ihr nach abfeuern übrig ist.
> Ich werd mal meinen alten Herrn fragen, ob der anhand der Bezeichnung genaueres weiss.



wäre klasse wenn man da mal was heraus findet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (20. August 2009)

gibt es bei dir in der nähe ein museum (mit einem 2.WK-Bereich)? da könnte dir vllt jemand helfen und wenn da keiner ist der dir auskunft geben kann, wird dir sicher wer sagen können wo du was findest.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Ganz klar, das is ne Patrone von Metro Goldwyn Mayer  ^^


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Also viel Wert dürfte die nicht sein. Warum auch? besteht ja nur aus Messing sowie Schwarzpulver. Ist das eine scharfe Patrone ? Wenn ja dürftest du dann nämlich ein Problem kriegen, wenn du sie verkaufen willst, da sie unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fällt womit der Privatbesitz von Kriegswaffen/Munition verboten ist.

20cm dürfte auch keine Panzerpatrone sein dafür ist sie zu klein. Könnte Patrone von einer Flugabwehrkanone sein oder Großkaliber. Mach doch mal ein Bild und stells Online, Handyfoto oder sowas reicht


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Das ist mit Sicherheit keinen Schuss Pulver wert. (Geiles Wortspiel oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Leere Patronenhülsen findest du an entsprechenden Orten mehr als genung, das zählt eher unter die Rubrik Müll.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also viel Wert dürfte die nicht sein. Warum auch? besteht ja nur aus Messing sowie Schwarzpulver. Ist das eine scharfe Patrone ? Wenn ja dürftest du dann nämlich ein Problem kriegen, wenn du sie verkaufen willst, da sie unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fällt womit der Privatbesitz von Kriegswaffen/Munition verboten ist.
> 
> 20cm dürfte auch keine Panzerpatrone sein dafür ist sie zu klein. Könnte Patrone von einer Flugabwehrkanone sein oder Großkaliber. Mach doch mal ein Bild und stells Online, Handyfoto oder sowas reicht



ganz ruuuuhig Brauner! ;-)

eine Patronenhülse ist das was übrig bleibt, wenn sich der Geschoßkopf und das Schwarzpulver wortwörtlich in einem großen Knall und Rauch aufgelöst haben.

Danach ist es eigentlich nur noch ein ziemlich hässlicher Behälter der unter Dekoartikel frei verkäuflich ist. 

Aber sooo Wertvoll sind sie nicht. Da würde man für manch gut erhaltenen Orden um einiges mehr kriegen!


----------



## spectrumizer (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also viel Wert dürfte die nicht sein. Warum auch? besteht ja nur aus Messing sowie Schwarzpulver.


Wäre die Patrone 10.000 Jahre alt und auch aus Messing und Schwarzpulver bestehen, würdeste dafür 'n Vermögen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ganz ruuuuhig Brauner! ;-)
> 
> eine Patronenhülse ist das was übrig bleibt, wenn sich der Geschoßkopf und das Schwarzpulver wortwörtlich in einem großen Knall und Rauch aufgelöst haben.
> 
> ...




Ja schon klar, hab das mit der Hülse überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ja beim Bund und sollte es daher wissen. Wo du aber Recht hast ist das mit den Orden. Wenn sie sehr gut erhalten sind können die einiges Wert sein !

das ne 10.000 Jahre alte Patrone nen Haufen Geld wert wäre ist ja klar, denn viele gibt es davon sicher nicht. Die Chance eine 10.000 Jahre alte Patrone zu finden, tendiert bei ca. 0,0% da die Patrone erst im 19. Jahrhundert durch die Preußen erfunden wurde.

Naja aber ne Hülse ist nix wert und für 5-10&#8364; hat man dich quasi über den Tisch gezogen, wenn du nicht gerade ein Sammler bist. Im 2. Weltkrieg wurde so viel davon verschossen, das dich jedes Museum vermutlich mit Hülsen bombardieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (21. August 2009)

Messing - Das Gold der Wiederlader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe davon aus das da nie Schwarzpulver drin war. Auch im WK2 wurden schon andere Treibladungsmittel genutzt.

Patronen (so wie wir sie heute kennen) sind keine Erfindung der Preußen. Schon im 17. Jahrhundert wurden Papierpatronen genutzt um Vorderlader schnell mit der passenden Menge Pulver zu laden. Die Artillerie (z.b. die M109 der BW) nutzt auch keine Patronen oder Kartuschen, Das Geschoß ist einzeln, die Treibladung ist in Säcken verpackt und die verbrennen beim Zünden.


Verschließe das Loch vom Zündhütchen mit Silikon, füll etwas Sand (Standsicherheit) hin ein und nutz das Ding als Blumenvase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> das ne 10.000 Jahre alte Patrone nen Haufen Geld wert wäre ist ja klar, denn viele gibt es davon sicher nicht. Die Chance eine 10.000 Jahre alte Patrone zu finden, tendiert bei ca. 0,0% da die Patrone erst im 19. Jahrhundert durch die Preußen erfunden wurde.


Ja, ich weiß. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass das Material für den Wert einer Antiquität oft weniger ausschlaggebend ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Messing - Das Gold der Wiederlader
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast recht, die moderne Patrone wurde allerdings wirklich im 19. Jahrhundert erfunden allerdings nicht durch die Preußen. Diese setzten aber als erstes Hinterladergewehre überhaupt in der Geschichte in Europa ein, welche auch nur durch die moderne Patrone möglich waren. Denn dadurch konnten die Schützen im Liegen feuern und nachladen und das wesentlich schneller. Vorher mussten die Waffen stehts im Stand oder kniend nachgeladen werden, was ein großer Nachteil war. In der ersten Schlacht, wo die Preußen diese Waffen gegen Österreich einsetzten erlitten die Österreicher eine vernichtende Niederlage, da der Ansturm der überlegenen Österreicher im Dauerfeuer der Preußen zusammenbrach !

Naja das beste wäre, wenn der TE nen Bild postet oder es zu einem Waffensammeler bringen würde, der sich auf den 2. Weltkrieg spezialisiert hat. In einem Waffenmuseum kann man auch nachfragen. Wert sollte die aber nichts sein


----------



## Toddy37 (21. August 2009)

Hier das Bild ach das ding ist leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

wir haben vor kurzem beim umgraben im garten eine kleinere gefunden haben zuerst die spitze nicht gesehn und dachten die wär noch scharf alter schwede ...


----------



## Perkone (21. August 2009)

Also mein Bruder ist der Meinung, dass das ein Hülse von ner deutschen Flak-Munition ist. Wenn allerdings nicht mehr Infos aufm Boden der Hülse stehen, kriegen wirs auch nich raus.


----------



## Toddy37 (21. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Also mein Bruder ist der Meinung, dass das ein Hülse von ner deutschen Flak-Munition ist. Wenn allerdings nicht mehr Infos aufm Boden der Hülse stehen, kriegen wirs auch nich raus.




Ich habe ALLES was auf der Patrone stand oben in den ersten post geschrieben!


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Jo, hatte ja schon oben geschrieben das die von dir beschriebene Größe vermutlich Flak-Munition ist. Vielleicht ne 20mm Kaliber Kanone wie z.b. die Flakvierling 38 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann aber alles mögliche sein, denn der Kaliber war damals recht verbreitet. Evtl. auch 3,7cm Kaliber aber größer auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Cørradø (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Evtl. auch 3,7cm Kaliber aber größer auf keinen Fall.


Das kann man leicht rausfinden, indem man den Durchmesser der Innenseite der Hülse oben an der Öffnung ausmisst.

Das einzige, was ich jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, dass es keine deutsche Hülse ist, da der Herstellerschlüssel (P-Nummer) fehlt.
Würd mich jetzt schon zu sehr interessieren für was "M.G.M." steht...


----------



## Perkone (22. August 2009)

Ja ich weiß, dass alles dort oben steht... Nur bringt uns das nicht weiter. Und mich interessierts einfach, was das für eine ist. Lässt mir keine Ruhe ;P


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Also hatte letztens ne Liste im Netz gefunden wo die ganzen Abkürzungen drauf standen und da stand MGM für "Mc Gonagal" aus Rutherford. Im Netz findet man aber nichts über eine derartige Firma. Aber die Chance ist auch sehr hoch, das es so eine Firma gar nicht mehr gibt !


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2009)

Ich würd ma versuchen, diese Patrone noch bis zum 100.en Jubiläum vom Ende des 2. Weltkrieges zu behalten und es an diesem tag zu verhökern versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

MGM vllt Maschinen Gewehr Munition ? ^^

Wobei das keinen Sinn machen würde, weil es kein MG mit 20mm Patronen gab. Wenns denn 20mm sind.

Sieht aber auf dem Bild stark danach aus.


----------



## Cørradø (23. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> MGM vllt Maschinen Gewehr Munition ? ^^


Stancer hat freundlicherweise die Erklärung geliefert (merci an der Stelle):
"Mc Gonagal Manufaktur/Manufactory" kurz M.G.M.

"Maschinen Gewehr Munition" würde keinen Sinn machen da es keine deutsche Hülse ist - die wiederum hätte den Herstellerschlüssel P+XYZ... 
fänd ich jetzt auch sehr komödiantisch die Art der Munition auf die Unterseite zu stanzen, dass mans im Eifer des Gefechts mit einer Lupe dann herausfinden kann... ö_Ö



> Wobei das keinen Sinn machen würde, weil es kein MG mit 20mm Patronen gab.


Es gab und gibt sehr wohl MGs mit Kaliber bis zu 20mm ö_Ö
Und du kennst Beispiele... Arnie mit der Gatling in den Trümmern der Skynet Corp. - wohl einer der epischsten Momente der Filmgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht zwar tatsächlich wenig Sinn ein solches Gerät mit dem schweren Gewicht und der genauso schweren Munition zu tragen und verwenden aber auf Fahr- oder Flugzeugen... 



> Wenns denn 20mm sind.
> 
> Sieht aber auf dem Bild stark danach aus.


Muah... ich bin mitm Metermaß vorm Bildschirm gehockt und hab Toddys Bild vermessen um nen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen... 
den 37mm von Stancer könnt ich mich anschliessen.
Vllt erhellt uns der TE da noch.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt sehr wohl MGs mit Kaliber bis zu 20mm ö_Ö
> Und du kennst Beispiele... Arnie mit der Gatling in den Trümmern der Skynet Corp. - wohl einer der epischsten Momente der Filmgeschichte
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nicht zu Zeiten des 2. WKs...
Heute mag es solche Dinger geben, aber damals war doch in Sachen MG das MG42 das höchste der Gefühle, und das hatte keine 20mm Patronen.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Muah... ich bin mitm Metermaß vorm Bildschirm gehockt und hab Toddys Bild vermessen um nen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen...
> den 37mm von Stancer könnt ich mich anschliessen.
> Vllt erhellt uns der TE da noch.



Auf dem Bild sieht man den Flaschenkopf neben der Patrone, ein normaler Hals bzw. der deckel einer Flasche ist ziemlich genau 2cm im Durchmesser, und auf dem Bild sieht die Patrone genau gleich breit aus wie der Deckel der Flasche, ergo müssten es 20mm sein. ^^


----------



## Cørradø (23. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu Zeiten des 2. WKs...


Die "Gatling"-Bauweise wurde 1861 erfunden!
Aus 1941 stammt z.B. das "Mauser MG 151/20"...
gegoogelt:
"Hispano-Suiza HS.404" - 1930er
und
"MG FF Kanone" und die baugleiche "Oerlikon FF F" - ne 20 mm aus 1936

Natürlich GAB es 20mm Maschinengewehre... 



> ein normaler Hals bzw. der deckel einer Flasche ist ziemlich genau 2cm im Durchmesser, und auf dem Bild sieht die Patrone genau gleich breit aus wie der Deckel der Flasche, ergo müssten es 20mm sein. ^^


Flaschendeckel von Flaschen, aus denen ich trinke (z.B. 0,7L Mehrweg Glas und 1,5L Cola Mehrweg Plastik) haben nen Durchmesser von 3cm.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die "Gatling"-Bauweise wurde 1861 erfunden!
> Aus 1941 stammt z.B. das "Mauser MG 151/20"...
> gegoogelt:
> "Hispano-Suiza HS.404" - 1930er
> ...



Ok, so genau kenn ich mich nicht aus. ^^

Ich hab nur immer gehört, dass das MG42 das Maß aller Dinge war.
Der Unterschied liegt sicher daran, dass das MG42 tragbar war, und diese 20mm Dinger waren ja meistens nix zum auf die Schulter schnallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Das MG42 war halt nen Maschinengewehr zur Bekämpfung von Infanterie und ungepanzerten Fahrzeugen. Gegen nen Schützenpanzer hatteste mit dem allerdings keine Chance.

Das MG42 war das Maß aller Dinge was es an tragbaren Waffen gab, das stimmt schon aber es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit Maschinengewehre auf Fahrzeugen anzubringen. Ein 20mm MG wurde sicher nicht für die Bekämpfung von Infanterie gemacht, sondern für leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge oder wo man eine größere Reichweite brauchte wie z.b. bei Luftzielen.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das MG42 war halt nen Maschinengewehr zur Bekämpfung von Infanterie und ungepanzerten Fahrzeugen. Gegen nen Schützenpanzer hatteste mit dem allerdings keine Chance.
> 
> Das MG42 war das Maß aller Dinge was es an tragbaren Waffen gab, das stimmt schon aber es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit Maschinengewehre auf Fahrzeugen anzubringen. Ein 20mm MG wurde sicher nicht für die Bekämpfung von Infanterie gemacht, sondern für leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge oder wo man eine größere Reichweite brauchte wie z.b. bei Luftzielen.



Stimmt. Ich hab mal gelesen dass ein MG42 in seltenen einzelfällen sogar die Panzerung eines Sherman durchschlagen konnte.
Aber das nur nebenbei. ^^


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Naja der Sherman war ja nicht gerade der Superpanzer. Es war halt nen leichter Panzer und gewiss hatte der seine Schwachstellen.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja der Sherman war ja nicht gerade der Superpanzer. Es war halt nen leichter Panzer und gewiss hatte der seine Schwachstellen.



Aber es war ein Panzer. Man sollte meinen dass man da vor normalen Gewehrkugeln sicher ist, aber nunja, war halt eher die Schrottmühle unter den Panzern. ^^


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Gab irgendwo mal son paar Fakten über die Panzer des 2. WK und da stand dann das man 10 Shermans brauchte um 1 Tiger der deutschen auszuschalten, weil die Hauptkanone nicht stark genug war um die Frontpanzerung des Tigers zu durchschlagen. Es kam öfters vor, das ein einzelner  Tiger einem ganzen Sherman Panzerverband schwere Verluste zufügte. 

Heute braucht man aber nicht mehr dran denken, mit einem MG nen Panzer auszuschalten. Das MG3 hat zwar ne ordentliche Durchschlagskraft aber es reicht wenn überhaupt nur für leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gab irgendwo mal son paar Fakten über die Panzer des 2. WK und da stand dann das man 10 Shermans brauchte um 1 Tiger der deutschen auszuschalten, weil die Hauptkanone nicht stark genug war um die Frontpanzerung des Tigers zu durchschlagen. Es kam öfters vor, das ein einzelner  Tiger einem ganzen Sherman Panzerverband schwere Verluste zufügte.
> 
> Heute braucht man aber nicht mehr dran denken, mit einem MG nen Panzer auszuschalten. Das MG3 hat zwar ne ordentliche Durchschlagskraft aber es reicht wenn überhaupt nur für leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge.



Heutzutage brauchst du auch nicht zu glauben, dass du mal "kurz" nen Panzer mit ner Panzerfaust knackst! Während du noch das Griffstück suchst hat er dich per Infrarot-Kamera schon gefunden und visiert dich im fahren an...... 

Wenn du einen Tiger fangen willst, dann heb ne Grube aus!

Alte Jägerweisheit! *gg*


----------



## Nofel (24. August 2009)

Um Panzer aufzuhalten nimmt man Dronen, Haubitze oder Hubschrauber.

Sieht mir eher wie 37mm aus. 35mm vom Flugabwehrkanonenpanzer Gepard sind etwa so groß.


----------



## Stancer (24. August 2009)

Weiss ich doch alles. In offenem Gelände hat man gegen nen Panzer keine Chance, der knallt einen aus 2Km ab, während die Panzerfaust ne Reichweite von 400m hat. Zumindest bis dahin hat man gute Trefferchance. Einen Panzer in voller Fahrt zu treffen ist auch eher Glück, zumindest, wenn er sich quer bewegt. Man hat bei der Panzerfaust 3 zwar Vorhaltemarken aber die sind auf 15Kmh oder so eingestellt.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen reicht eine Monohohlladung heute nicht mehr aus um die Panzerung eines modernen Panzers zu durchschlagen. Die Reaktivpanzerung der russischen Kampfpanzer widersteht sogar Tandemhohlladungen.
Bessere Chancen hat man da schon mit Panzerabwehrraketen wie MILAN oder TOW.

Wenn überhaupt kommt man aber nur in urbanem Gelände nah genug an einen modernen Panzer ran um darauf zu feuern !


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> ......
> Bessere Chancen hat man da schon mit Panzerabwehrraketen wie MILAN oder TOW.
> 
> Wenn überhaupt kommt man aber nur in urbanem Gelände nah genug an einen modernen Panzer ran um darauf zu feuern !



Ich wollt dich auch sicher nicht belehren, es ist mir nur grad eingefallen und ich wollts mal in den Thread schreiben!

Weil es ja eigentlich recht lustig ist: je besser die Technik desto stärker! Doch ist die gegnerische Technik zu ausgereift, dann erinnere dich wieder an die ältesten Methoden um doch eine Chance zu haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

mir fallen da wieder die videos von den Vulcan-Geschützen auf Youtube ein die ne Betonmauer innerhalb von Sekunden pulverisieren <3 sowas hät ich gern daheim

@Scrätcher
gut dann werd ich natosoldaten demnächst mit steinschleuder und pfeil & bogen bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

